# Appearance mods!



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi all, what appearance mods have you done to your s3!?

Im planning on ordering either the quattro or 4 ring audi logo to put on the side rear doors, just debating either silver or white for my sepang.
Also, I'm looking into ordering s3 logo decals to put on the rear seats(similar to the engraved ones on the front seats).

Looking forward to seeing what you all have done!


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

Last weekend I put on a Mesh style RS3 grille. 
http://imgur.com/a/42F7H


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm picking up my gently used (7000km after a 3 month lease) Florett Silver S3 tonight and I plan to wrap the back 1/3 of the roof & antenna match the sunroof black. I've considered some other things like carbon wrapping the mirror caps and trunk lip spoiler so they stand out a bit more against the silver body but I'm not sure yet. 

Hopefully some pics will come along soon of what others have done!!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

*Wrap*



Myles C. said:


> I'm picking up my gently used (7000km after a 3 month lease) Florett Silver S3 tonight and I plan to wrap the back 1/3 of the roof & antenna match the sunroof black. I've considered some other things like carbon wrapping the mirror caps and trunk lip spoiler so they stand out a bit more against the silver body but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> Hopefully some pics will come along soon of what others have done!!
> 
> ...



I'd like to do the same thing to my white car - think the black roof will look much better. Are you going to spray the antenna or wrap it? I'd sure like to see pics when finished - thanks!


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

willoc said:


> I'd like to do the same thing to my white car - think the black roof will look much better. Are you going to spray the antenna or wrap it? I'd sure like to see pics when finished - thanks!


I had not sorted the antenna part out yet. A buddy is hooking me up with a guy to do the roof wrap and I was just going to ask him the best thing to do... Pick up my car in 3.5 hours... YAHOOOOOOOOOO


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

White on black is a killer combo!!!!

Was contemplating on doing it on my sepang but its not too noticeable


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

dan_s3 said:


> Hi all, what appearance mods have you done to your s3!?
> 
> Im planning on ordering either the quattro or 4 ring audi logo to put on the side rear doors, just debating either silver or white for my sepang.
> Also, I'm looking into ordering s3 logo decals to put on the rear seats(similar to the engraved ones on the front seats).
> ...


Is there a link to what you're talking about somewhere? What I'm picturing in my mind looks bad.


----------



## Arck (Mar 28, 2009)

I really dig the grill. Think it would improve the aggressiveness on an A3 and still look good?


----------



## markn1689 (Aug 25, 2007)

that sh!t would look ghetto AF

:screwy:


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

This site sucks for not letting you post direct pics in your post:thumbdown:


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

dan_s3 said:


> This site sucks for not letting you post direct pics in your post:thumbdown:


That's just a noob restriction, I think. Some post count changes that if I remember right. Welcome to the forum. :beer:


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

dan_s3 said:


> Hi all, what appearance mods have you done to your s3!?
> 
> Im planning on ordering either the quattro or 4 ring audi logo to put on the side rear doors, just debating either silver or white for my sepang.
> Also, I'm looking into ordering s3 logo decals to put on the rear seats(similar to the engraved ones on the front seats).
> ...


Would love to see pics of all this when done. Especially the seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> I'm picking up my gently used (7000km after a 3 month lease) Florett Silver S3 tonight and I plan to wrap the back 1/3 of the roof & antenna match the sunroof black. I've considered some other things like carbon wrapping the mirror caps and trunk lip spoiler so they stand out a bit more against the silver body but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> Hopefully some pics will come along soon of what others have done!!
> 
> ...


Sounds nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

She needs a few things soon too I hope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Some Vossen and CO here. Ordered the CF spoiler, also considering wrapping the roof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

primolak said:


> Sounds nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I didn't have time to get good pics today but here she is...




















Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish I could mod my A3 into a Clubsport Quattro Concept.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I wish I could mod my A3 into a Clubsport Quattro Concept.


There is a guy in S.Korea who did with his S3.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Speaking of South Korea, the old Audi designer who Hyundai swooped up is busy turning the Elantra, Sonata into Audi clones.


----------



## intaco (Aug 1, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> There is a guy in S.Korea who did with his S3.


I think you are talking about me. 
I did a front conversion from s3 to rs3.


----------



## IamMaverick (Mar 21, 2015)

Any pics?


----------



## intaco (Aug 1, 2015)

IamMaverick said:


> Any pics?


I just don't know how to upload photos up here.

Here is the link: http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/s3-to-rs3-front-conversion-retrofit-done.249915/


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

He has pics on the FB group page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IamMaverick (Mar 21, 2015)

link? lol


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Some Vossen and CO here. Ordered the CF spoiler, also considering wrapping the roof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Moar pics!! That looks great, any side shots?


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

I love the look of the RS grille with the Quattro across the bottom, but I have the distance speed control sensor at the bottom of my grille... Poop


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Speaking of South Korea, the old Audi designer who Hyundai swooped up is busy turning the Elantra, Sonata into Audi clones.





Hyunaudidai!opcorn:

The Genesis sedan looks like an A6 mutant!!:wave:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Kw coils and a6 wheels


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Kw coils and a6 wheels



Nice set up!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

3Peat said:


> Nice set up!


Thankssssss


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

vvhiskey said:


> Moar pics!! That looks great, any side shots?













Thanks! Doing a thing or two this week. One will slightly add to the appearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Thanks! Doing a thing or two this week. One will slightly add to the appearance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure love our choice in color!

Great shots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

First mod is done...











Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> First mod is done...
> Myles C.


Interesting idea. Could you post some photos from further back in order to better show the overall new look?


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> Interesting idea. Could you post some photos from further back in order to better show the overall new look?


Will do... It was late afternoon when I got it home, so this was just iPhone pics. I will post something better.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*2015 s3*

I have to get better pics of the car just some sloppy phone pics:
Mods:
Sparco Assetto Gara
MST intake and Boost tubes
DTUK FSR+ & Pedal Box
Carbon Fiber Lip, Side Skirts, rear diffuser, mirror covers, RS3 Grill (rear trunk wing on the way)
Magnaflow Vavled non-resonated exhaust, ST-XTA Coils, blacked out Chrome surround on the way


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

That's a lot of CF!! Wish I had the budget to do that... very cool!!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> Interesting idea. Could you post some photos from further back in order to better show the overall new look?


I hope this gives you what you were looking for.






































Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

2011boostd said:


> I have to get better pics of the car just some sloppy phone pics:
> Mods:
> Sparco Assetto Gara
> MST intake and Boost tubes
> ...


Where'd you get the skirts from?


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> I hope this gives you what you were looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

2011boostd said:


> I have to get better pics of the car just some sloppy phone pics:
> Mods:
> Sparco Assetto Gara
> MST intake and Boost tubes
> ...


How is the DTUK and Pedal Box working for you? I am considering them. At least the DTUK for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Installed a carbon fiber deck spoiler. Fit and finish is great! Sorry for the iPhone pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Has anyone had issues with the RS3 mesh grille and front bumper sensors not fitting correctly, or beeping constantly??


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Installed a carbon fiber deck spoiler. Fit and finish is great! Sorry for the iPhone pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

X2


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

Spoooolin said:


> Has anyone had issues with the RS3 mesh grille and front bumper sensors not fitting correctly, or beeping constantly??


Yes and USP Motorsports didn't do a damn thing to help me resolve the situation but that's another story. 

If anyone is looking for a black out grill and doesn't care about the beeping parking sensors, I'm selling mine for cheap. $150. Just contact me via PM.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Installed a carbon fiber deck spoiler. Fit and finish is great! Sorry for the iPhone pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Audi O.E. or the one on eBay from China? Thanks. 

Btw looks great. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*Carbon Fiber*

I do alot of business with China for work and I have a supplier that I deal with that connected me while Iwas there. They are willing to work with me on the forums for pricing etc. Fitment is top notch and the best I have seen. They use update means of measurement and i fell they have the best fitment for the price.

I have the rear spoiler coming, new version of the mirror caps, mine are for sale for $75.00 (there is a small crack on the inside dirvers side) hence the cheap price. They will come with brand new 3m double face.

Let me know via PM if you want to work with me the prices are cheaper than you think.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*DTUK*



primolak said:


> How is the DTUK and Pedal Box working for you? I am considering them. At least the DTUK for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



THe DTUK combo is awesome contact me for reduced pricing, I work with Andrew personally. MAKE SURE YOU PM me before you buy!


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

vvhiskey said:


> Yes and USP Motorsports didn't do a damn thing to help me resolve the situation but that's another story.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a black out grill and doesn't care about the beeping parking sensors, I'm selling mine for cheap. $150. Just contact me via PM.


I had the exact same issue and experience with them.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Mod #2 completed today... H&R wheel spacers (10mm/15mm)... love the new look!!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Is that the Audi O.E. or the one on eBay from China? Thanks.
> 
> Btw looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


eBay from china. Took the risk, and totally impressed. 1/5 the OEM price. Not to mention, I sold my S3 spoiler.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> eBay from china. Took the risk, and totally impressed. 1/5 the OEM price. Not to mention, I sold my S3 spoiler.


I was looking into getting this spoiler as well! Can you post some pics from the back?


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Myles C. said:


> Mod #2 completed today... H&R wheel spacers (10mm/15mm)... love the new look!!
> 
> 
> Myles C.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk













Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Is that the Audi O.E. or the one on eBay from China? Thanks.
> 
> Btw looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk












I know my exhaust is a little uneven. Working that out tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> I know my exhaust is a little uneven. Working that out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome!!! Im definitely planning on doing that in the future, just hate giving the chinese my business


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

dan_s3 said:


> Looks awesome!!! Im definitely planning on doing that in the future, just hate giving the chinese my business


Hate your govt if you're sweating giving the Chinese business. My only concern was finish and fit, both are perfect.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> Myles C.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not looked at spacers but am liking the look  Might be a stupid question but did you need new bolts?


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Hate your govt if you're sweating giving the Chinese business. My only concern was finish and fit, both are perfect.


That as well! lol

Fit and finish was one of my concerns especially around the edges of the trunk, but good to hear!


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

DJAlix said:


> Not looked at spacers but am liking the look  Might be a stupid question but did you need new bolts?


You bet... Longer bolts are required.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

*How did u remove the rear lip spoiler?*



JGreen76 said:


> eBay from china. Took the risk, and totally impressed. 1/5 the OEM price. Not to mention, I sold my S3 spoiler.


How did u remove the rear lip spoiler?


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Onequick4door said:


> How did u remove the rear lip spoiler?


Lol I heard you can use an old fishing line but first warm up the spoiler area with a blow dryer to get the adhesive soft...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonallones (Aug 29, 2015)

> blacked out Chrome surround on the way


Where are you sourcing this from? Really want this for my Mythos black.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*Black out surround*

I am having it wrapped actually sorry for confusion


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Onequick4door said:


> How did u remove the rear lip spoiler?


I let the car sit in teh Texas sun for about an hour or two. Then I used fishing line in dental floss type motions untill I had made it from one end to the other. 

Don't forget A3 guys will gladly pay around $80-100 for the painted spoiler.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

Small mod. Just had custom floor mats made.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

TheMethLab said:


> Small mod. Just had custom floor mats made.


Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

*CF connect*

your guy can get any CF part? How much would the rear spoiler and mirror covers cost? PM me, friend.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

mpdahaxing said:


> your guy can get any CF part? How much would the rear spoiler and mirror covers cost? PM me, friend.


PM me so I remember....unless you're talking to someone else


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Just added the OEM Mirror caps in CF and we are now making with side assist too. If you want information etc. PM me you will not be disappointed these are real OEM pcs and fitment is perfect.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

TheMethLab said:


> Small mod. Just had custom floor mats made.


Did you get these local? or is there a place I can go online to steal your good idea?


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am surprised that no one has put the RS3 grill yet(shows the words quattro across the entire lower grill). It is only $349 from enmanuelledesigns.com

http://www.emmanueledesign.com/collections/audi/products/rs3-mesh-style-grill-audi-a3-s3-8v-fitment


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the RS3 grille on mine but the one from USP. Along with other mods


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looking for the front air dam spoiler in carbon.... Carbon designz makes one, but not looking to drop 500 on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

To each their own but am I really the only one that finds almost everything in this thread hideous?

Tint goes a long way in the looks department. Blacking out things feels hit or miss to me. Carbon fiber and mismatched-looking spoilers? On a car this expensive, I'd never expect to see that.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

This isn't really an appearance mod so much as an "ad-on" I guess, but in Canada we did not get the cool Audi ashtray with our cars. I always loved the look of it and so when I was in London last week I went to a dealer and picked one up (not my pic). I don't smoke so I'm just using it to store small items but I really like the way it looks.












Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

seymore15074 said:


> To each their own but am I really the only one that finds almost everything in this thread hideous?
> 
> Tint goes a long way in the looks department. Blacking out things feels hit or miss to me. Carbon fiber and mismatched-looking spoilers? On a car this expensive, I'd never expect to see that.


Speaking for the thread, sorry we disappointed you. :screwy:


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

^ agree to each their own, I love my carbon fiber stuff and just added the rear deck and rear window spoiler in addition to my front lip, side skirts and rear diffuser.


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

sevenVT said:


> Did you get these local? or is there a place I can go online to steal your good idea?


Coach Trim in Danbury, CT. They have done a ton of interior for me on a few cars. Let me know if you need specifics.


----------



## mpdahaxing (Sep 3, 2015)

You guys know if any of these mods will void the AudiCare plan? Like the RS3 grille mod.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

BRakes, spacers and exhaust











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

[QUOTE
Installed a carbon fiber deck spoiler. Fit and finish is great! Sorry for the iPhone pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hey how did you remove the OEM spoiler?

**nevermind, I read the rest of the thread**


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Installed a carbon fiber deck spoiler. Fit and finish is great! Sorry for the iPhone pics 


That Carbon Fiber rear spoiler looks great. Where did you get it and how much?


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Added two more things to the S3, rear deck spoiler (same as everyone) and rear roof spoiler Carbon Fiber!

I have another roof spoiler coming in so its for sale $200!


----------

